# Doggyhut Stroller Conversion Kit



## Sara_H (12 Apr 2018)

Hello all, We have a large Doggyhut bike trailer for our old Labrador. They're now sold with a stroller conversion kit, to turn the trailer into a pushchair. 
I'd like one of these so that I can use the trailer to get the dog to the vets if my OH is away with the car. Unfortunately you can't buy the conversion set separately. 
Does anyone have a doggyhut conversion kit that they don't want that they'd be prepared to sell to me please?


----------

